# Crumbly Stool on raw = perfect?



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,

My dogs have been on Raw for about 5 or 6 weeks now, we are using the 
50-45-5 formula.

Both their stools are firm dry and crumbly (usually comes out in 2 pieces + crumbs)..with varying colors depending on what the protein source has been lately (but mostly yellow) 

I read some where that this is pretty darn perfect..just wanted to check with you guys since at first we thought it meant too much bone. (There are no bone shards)

Thanks!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

You don't want them to come out crumbly. You want them to come out brown and solid. If they are crumbly it is too much bone.

I'm not familiar with the 55 45 5 method...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My BIL's dogs have the same stool as you describe and he thinks they might have a bit too much bone in their diet.

I also am not familiar with the 55 45 5 method...guessing here...55% RM 45% B and 5% O ??

Even though my dog's stools are brown and solid...they turn crispy and white within a day or two if they sit in the backyard undetected by my poopdar.


SuperG


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea, if they come out crumbly its too much bone. If they're crumbly when you step on them after drying, thats normal.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Using the 55-45-5 depends on what kind of bone. If I use necks then it's 45-55-5. Quarters are 75-20-5.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone here is right, crumbly poo = too much bone! (But it sounds like you're close!)

When I first started feeding raw the 50-45-5 guideline confused me a ton, especially since I know that different bony cuts have different amounts of bone. Michelle's guidelines for neck and leg 1/4s sound right to me.

I go by the 80-10-10 rule, it just works better for me. I just keep a rough idea of what bone % is in each kind of bony cut I use. Also keep in mind that some dogs need more or less bone than others. Lena does well on a little below _or_ above the 10% guideline, and I usually feed a little extra bone on organ days to keep the stool firm.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

To clarify I'm doing: 
50% - RMB 
45% - MM
5% - O 

For the bone I'm mostly feeding Turkey necks,backs, frames and wings also I just started using pork spare ribs (just tried it I'll probably be buying more)

I was originally going to use 80-10-10 but I found it quite confusing to determine how much bone was in everything so I thought 50-45-5 might be easier.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to reduce the amount of bone and increase the MM. Necks, backs, frames are mostly bone. I would kick the bone done to 40%-45% and increase the MM


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> You need to reduce the amount of bone and increase the MM. Necks, backs, frames are mostly bone. I would kick the bone done to 40%-45% and increase the MM


Sounds great, I'll do that this very next feeding 

thanks


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

And..of course on tonight's walk their stools were not crumbly (brown firm) lol just depends on each meal of course...anyway thanks again..I'm going to knock the bone down by 10 percent for both dogs and take it from there.

Btw ...what about the color? It's ok for it to vary depending on what they've been getting right?


----------

